# A few of my favorite things



## wijnands (30 Oct 2013)

I not only like to sit in front of my aquarium with my camera, I also love to go out to a local nature reserve.


morning light by j_wijnands, on Flickr


Battling deer by j_wijnands, on Flickr


christmas deer by j_wijnands, on Flickr


DSC_5254 by j_wijnands, on Flickr


goosander male by j_wijnands, on Flickr

Nikon D300 with a sigma 150-500 mostly


----------



## Lee Sweeting (30 Oct 2013)

Loverly pictures. The first one is amazing.


----------



## sa80mark (30 Oct 2013)

Very impressive,  the one of cormorant with the perch is stunning


----------



## BigTom (30 Oct 2013)

Lovely naturalistic shots here. I like the deer in the winter, do you have any wider shots of the same scene?

I pretty much gave up on wildlife photography a couple of years ago, requires too much patience and frustration!


----------



## wijnands (30 Oct 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Very impressive, the one of cormorant with the perch is stunning


Thanks but it's a grebe


----------



## Gary Nelson (30 Oct 2013)

Lovely photos


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Oct 2013)

wijnands said:


> Thanks but it's a grebe


 
The Great Crested variety (_Podiceps cristatus_)...very nice too.


----------



## wijnands (30 Oct 2013)

BigTom said:


> Lovely naturalistic shots here. I like the deer in the winter, do you have any wider shots of the same scene?
> 
> I pretty much gave up on wildlife photography a couple of years ago, requires too much patience and frustration!


 
No, unfortunately not Tom it was a chance snapshot in a developing snowstorm.
wildlife is a lot of patience and frustration but to me that's part of the charm. I like that challenge!


----------



## kirk (30 Oct 2013)

Some very nice photos indeed. The 1st and the grebe are my favorite, they would make nice cards


----------



## aliclarke86 (30 Oct 2013)

Beautiful shots!! Where about do you live?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## wijnands (31 Oct 2013)

Netherlands, right next to Schiphol Airport.


----------



## Oskar (18 Nov 2013)

lovely photos


----------



## wijnands (19 Nov 2013)

Was in Denmark recently:


Waterspreeuw - Cinclus cinclus by j_wijnands, on Flickr


----------



## krazypara3165 (19 Nov 2013)

Fantastic!


----------

